# Mv Armadale



## johnbruce2001 (Oct 31, 2012)

have come across this vessel in the next auction at Bonningtons of Loughton & tried to find some info on this ship but I don't recognize the funnel markings. If anyone can tell me more, the auction lot is no.185.
Thanks.
J.Bruce


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

johnbruce2001 said:


> have come across this vessel in the next auction at Bonningtons of Loughton & tried to find some info on this ship but I don't recognize the funnel markings. If anyone can tell me more, the auction lot is no.185.
> Thanks.
> J.Bruce


ARMADALE(SD15) charterers funnel colours KNSM (Dutch)rather than the "Hungry Goose(Thumb)bt.1970 A&P,Sunderland for Australind SS(Trinder Anderson).
View attachment 31299


----------



## Scouseman (Nov 29, 2006)

*MV Armadale*

Hi John

Like you, would like to know more about the vessel as I bought the painting over the internet !! Collected it today and it is slightly dirty/discoloured and needs cleaning - some small spots on it that look like maybe tea/coffee and maybe past owner was a smoker but I thought it was quite a good picture. 

Should clean up nicely - any info on the vessel most welcome. 

cheers
Scouseman


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Scouseman said:


> Hi John
> 
> Like you, would like to know more about the vessel as I bought the painting over the internet !! Collected it today and it is slightly dirty/discoloured and needs cleaning - some small spots on it that look like maybe tea/coffee and maybe past owner was a smoker but I thought it was quite a good picture.
> 
> ...


ARMADALE Australind SS(Trinder Anderson) London.bt.1970A&P,Sunderland.SD15 type(one off) If you gointo SN Gallery lots of info.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...0/title/trinder-andersons-mv-armadale/cat/510
In the painting she is chartered to Koninklijke Nederlandsche Stoomboot Maatschapplj (KNSM) N.V. Amsterdam.


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Armadale*

I sailed on the Armadale in 1971. I joined the vessel in Sydney, Australia as X2/0. At the time she was discharging a general cargo loaded in the UK/Continent. Completed discharge after visiting Brisbane and Newcastle. Loaded a full cargo of zinc and zircon sand in Townsville for discharge (via Durban for bunkers) in Valencia, Marseille, London and Dunkirk. Left the vessel in drydock in Newcastle. My time on her was fairly uneventful, but I remember her being a very spartan vessel in terms of fittings and equipment with the usual stroppy British crowd.

Cheers.


----------



## GORDON PACE (Aug 13, 2021)

Nova Scotian said:


> *Armadale*
> 
> I sailed on the Armadale in 1971. I joined the vessel in Sydney, Australia as X2/0. At the time she was discharging a general cargo loaded in the UK/Continent. Completed discharge after visiting Brisbane and Newcastle. Loaded a full cargo of zinc and zircon sand in Townsville for discharge (via Durban for bunkers) in Valencia, Marseille, London and Dunkirk. Left the vessel in drydock in Newcastle. My time on her was fairly uneventful, but I remember her being a very spartan vessel in terms of fittings and equipment with the usual stroppy British crowd.
> 
> Cheers.


I DONE THE MAIDEN VOYAGE FROM SUNDERLAND 1970 "EDH" MOSTLY SUNDERLAND CREW , LIVERPOOL BOSUN ,, HAD A VERY GOOD TRIP.


----------

